# What kind of cheese goes good with Champagne?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What kind of cheese would be good for a Champagne party with an assortment of Champagnes?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Funny you should ask. I usually get asked the opposite question, and the answer is "Champagne goes with ALL cheeses!"

Champagne is especially great with more delicate or slightly acidic cheeses like younger soft ripened cheeses and goats. But the field is really quite open..


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Could you give a couple examples please?

Thanks in advance. :chef:


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Try St. Andre triple creme-it's great with champagne.
As a semi soft, you might want to try Morbier, St. Nectaire (both medium-soft monastery style cheeses), or Madrigal (a kind of french swiss-style.)
You might also want to try some kind of fresh goat cheese.

There's a hard cheese that I just love with champagne called Varey, but I have not been able to find it recently. It's got a light bite to it, but then mellows into a warm nutty flavor. Make sure to use a cheese plane to serve ultra thin slices.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank you sir!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

When my husband and i are in Champagne mood, We buy dry greek olives, marinated garlic and a chunk of mature Talegio.


----------



## fmckenzie (Sep 6, 2012)

Great idea had never thought gar

lic and champagne worked. Isn't garlic a bit overpowering for Champagne? Love Olives with anything but have never tried dry olives.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

I like the idea of triple creams with champagne! Although I like Delice de Bourgogne better than st. Andre. Tastes like sweet butter!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Abe,

I really enjoy "Caprice des Dieux" with it.

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Funny, I just a had a nice hunk of Gorgonzola from Italy,a Brut sparkling and a nice-hefty loaf of bread sliced thick and charred, all worked really well together. Creamy, salty, crunchy, bubbly, hit all the senses... perfect 'chick' food... (sat and watch one of those tear-jerker movies, you know what I mean)


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Forget the cheese....drink the champagne


----------



## soulglazed (Sep 12, 2012)

I co-sign with caprice des dieux, delicious combination!


----------



## spiffinghampers (Feb 20, 2013)

Good question,

I have been wondering what, other than chocolates, would be the ideal pairings with Champagne for our hampers. We do, in fact, stock a champagne and strawberries cheese made by the Cheshire Cheese Company, so I am thinking that that is probably the best one to go for at the moment.

Any other ideas?


----------

